# Buyers version of Timbrens Install ?



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

2000 ½ to Silverado 
Directions say use existing mounting hole on truck -there is no existing one
New stop is ½ in bigger I diameter = don't fit in cup
Center is located almost dead center of upper support kind of hard to get a bolt there

I'm guessing this cup has to be removed and new bump stop and hole moved back ½ in to clear upper support am I on the right track? 
Do the timbres have the same issue?


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

timberns have a whole new top piece. I'll get a pic in a few min.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

I have a 94 that the rubber bumper fell off . here is the rest of the parts to install . It was 3 years old when it fell off they replaced the whole side for free these parts are left overs .the truck is not here now I can get "on the truck pics if you need them ".


----------



## MMSOH99 (Nov 19, 2009)

i would also like to know how to install these. I have the same truck..its a good thing i came here before i started the install


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

My original yellow jounce on a 3/4 ton looks different than yours , there are no rings on it. Could be the wrong part for a 1/2 ton ???


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

Ohh this pisses me off it’s the wrong part fit every thing but mine :realmad::realmad:

5562001 Fits the following vehicles:
Pickups 1/2, 3/4, 1 ton
• GM 1500 Sierra, Silverado, Denali (excl. 4 door-4WD)
1999 – 06 2WD
• GM 1500 HD Sierra, Silverado (incl. Classic)
2001 – 07 2WD
2001 – 07 4WD
• GM 2500 Sierra, Silverado, 1500HD, 2500HD
1999 – 08 2WD
1999 – 08 4WD
• GM 2500 Avalanche (GVW 8600 lb.)
2002 – 08 2WD
2002 – 08 4WD
• GM 3500 Sierra, Silverado
2001 – 08 2WD
2001 – 08 4WD
• GM K20, K2500 (with cast lower control arm)
1996 – 00 4WD
• GM K30, K3500 (with cast lower control arm)
1996 – 00 4WD
SUV’s
• GM Denali, Escalade
2002 – 06 2WD
• GM Yukon, Tahoe
2001 – 06 2WD
• GM Suburban, Yukon XL 1500
2000 – 06 2WD
• GM Suburban, Yukon XL 2500
2000 – 08 2WD
2000 – 08 4WD
• GM Hummer H2
2003 – 07, 4WD
Cab & Chassis Conventional
• GM 3500 Sierra, Silverado
2001 – 08 2WD
2001 – 08 4WD
• GM C30, C3500, K30, K3500
1996 – 00 4WD (with cast lower control arm)
• GM 3500 HD
2007 – 08 2WD
2007 – 08 4WD


----------



## MMSOH99 (Nov 19, 2009)

i think that i might have found a way to make them work. Using the timbren website i found this http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/GMFK15A.pdf

We just need to find a way to get another spacer into the cup with a nut up in it. Then just bolt the new spacer into that.What do you think?...


----------



## MMSOH99 (Nov 19, 2009)

or maybe get that part from timbren...


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

MMSOH99;893841 said:


> i think that i might have found a way to make them work. Using the timbren website i found this http://www.timbren.com/timbren-application-guides/application-pdfs/GMFK15A.pdf
> 
> We just need to find a way to get another spacer into the cup with a nut up in it. Then just bolt the new spacer into that.What do you think?...


Found this also I think I can make these work with some modifying 
Just trying to decide if it would be smarter to just buy the timbrens but I just don't like there price

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70955&highlight=timbrens+install


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

I don't own a 1/2 ton so bare with me, does the cup have a stud on it? Pull the nut, remove cup, install "timbren" in existing hole?


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;893929 said:


> I don't own a 1/2 ton so bare with me, does the cup have a stud on it? Pull the nut, remove cup, install "timbren" in existing hole?


no nut or stud and no hole welded


----------



## MMSOH99 (Nov 19, 2009)

If you do end up modifying them left me know how you did it


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*boosters*

i looked at their web site and the description is a little confusing but i think they are only for 3/4 ton trucks ,the only mount like his i saw was for the 1/2 with press in boosters ,just popped in .


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

wild bill;894676 said:


> i looked at their web site and the description is a little confusing but i think they are only for 3/4 ton trucks ,the only mount like his i saw was for the 1/2 with press in boosters ,just popped in .


They will work on ½ tons just not the 99 or 2000 4x4 
And they will fit a 99 or 2000 2wd 
I apparently did not see the 2wd


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Just make those work. Air hammer/chisle the cup off and use a right angle drill to make your own hole. Or sell me those and get the right ones. My 90' needs a set


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

The ones you bought are for a 3/4 ton. I just installed those exact ones on my 2500HD. I don't know if Buyers makes them for the 1/2 tons yet??


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

Just checked the web, the other part number buyers has for those kits are for 2007-2009 GM 1500 pickups. Looks like they don't make them for 2006 and older trucks.


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

why couldnt you drill the bottom, you know where it has to go 
install the new bump stop then cut down old to what ever you want
or off...


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

WRIGHTWAY;893897 said:


> Found this also I think I can make these work with some modifying
> Just trying to decide if it would be smarter to just buy the timbrens but I just don't like there price
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70955&highlight=timbrens+install


so you don't like the price of the ones that will fit and work right the first time ?


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

On my timbrens, I Had the grease the cap & rubber, then beat it, then set it in place & drop the jack & let the suspension bounce back down to get those %(*%^ to fit into the cap..


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

BigLou80;897665 said:


> so you don't like the price of the ones that will fit and work right the first time ?


Over priced is over priced I was quoted $250 for timbrens this fall that just too much for no more than what they are 
If i really needed them it might be different
In my free time I will enjoy the craftsmanship of fabing these up and making them work for the $99

I don't like pissing money away I happen to like money


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

WRIGHTWAY;900209 said:


> Over priced is over priced I was quoted $250 for timbrens this fall that just too much for no more than what they are
> If i really needed them it might be different
> In my free time I will enjoy the craftsmanship of fabing these up and making them work for the $99
> 
> I don't like pissing money away I happen to like money


Well said, 250 is a little too much money for a few pieces of rubber....Good luck with the fab work


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

*The bitterness of low quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is gone*



WRIGHTWAY;900209 said:


> Over priced is over priced I was quoted $250 for timbrens this fall that just too much for no more than what they are
> If i really needed them it might be different
> In my free time I will enjoy the craftsmanship of fabing these up and making them work for the $99
> 
> I don't like pissing money away I happen to like money


I like money too, which is why I don't really care what something cost if I need it and its going to work. Most of the time I can make more money doing something I am good at(carpentry) then I would save by trying to make the wrong parts fit

Lots of people think plowers are over paid, some probably are. However most people have no idea what it cost to be in the plowing business. They make these judgments based on some arbitrary precieved value for what they are getting. I personally precieve the value of things that fit right and work as advertised to be very high

perhaps timbrens are a bad example but here are a few reasons I like direct fit parts:

driect fit parts are less likely to fail in the future. 
making some thing work does not take in to account original design criteria (see above)
direct fit parts come with warranties, universal/modified things don't

Finally not to defend timbrens pricing but. its unfair to declare them overpriced What do we know about what it cost to run thier business? by your admission you have a unique application small production runs are expensive so is storing those untill somebody needs them. Perhaps there is a good reason buyers doesn't have anything to fit your application they can't make it at their price point.

.


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

BigLou80;901698 said:


> I like money too, which is why I don't really care what something cost if I need it and its going to work.(so you don't price shop at all?) Most of the time I can make more money doing something I am good at(carpentry) (as I said in my free time) then I would save by trying to make the wrong parts fit (its not really a direct fit but the only difference is that little metal cup I can very easily remove that and drill 2 holes 20min that comes out to $300 pr hr!)
> Lots of people think plowers are over paid, some probably are. However most people have no idea what it cost to be in the plowing business. They make these judgments based on some arbitrary precieved value for what they are getting. I personally precieve the value of things that fit right and work as advertised to be very high (wile I agree with this paragraph value is still determined by the customer with money to spend)
> 
> perhaps timbrens are a bad example but here are a few reasons I like direct fit parts:
> ...


Last but not least I asked for help in the form of others past experience or thoughts on making these work and you come in with your smart a$$ line! And I replied with my reason for not buying timbrens and you come back with this sh!+ ! if you don't have a response pertains to the ? at hand then why post


----------



## Bigcat99 (Jan 7, 2009)

WRIGHTWAY;903074 said:


> Last but not least I asked for help in the form of others past experience or thoughts on making these work and you come in with your smart a$$ line! And I replied with my reason for not buying timbrens and you come back with this sh!+ ! if you don't have a response pertains to the ? at hand then why post


................


----------



## Emstaxi (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a 01 Tahoe with timbrens installed. There was nothing to bolt on. I just popped out the old bump stops and placed the timbrens in. Once the truck was back on the ground the timbrens settled into place. Goto post #14 for pictures http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=70955&highlight=emstaxi


----------



## WRIGHTWAY (Nov 17, 2005)

*Finally got around to modifying and installing my buyers version of timbrens!*

Finally got around to modifying and installing my buyers version of timbrens!
Chucked the mounting bolt that came with them in the drill press and used a hacksaw and a utility knife to cut them down to size as they spun in the drill press. 
Took 15-20 min to modify and a bought the same to install

Have not had the plow on yet but as you can see the rubber is in contact now with just the truck weight. The stock rubbers had ¼ - 3/8 in gap


----------

